

Google acknowledges tracking behavior without consent - pmikal
http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-privacy12-2008aug12,0,2781187.story

======
stcredzero
Why is there so much concern over this sort of data, but not over credit
cards? We surrender that information freely for a little convenience. The
contents of emails and personal messages are different and should be private.
But information on what we click and what we buy are the same in principle.

